# Healthy snack options, ideas needed



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hubby has had to have several molars removed and now has a hard time chewing. Dentures are in his not too distant future but I am having problems finding healthy snacks that he can eat. Grapes, apples, nuts and fresh crunchy vegetables are no longer an option. You can eat only so much hummus on whole grain crackers. If anyone has any ideas for better than junk food snacks I sure would appreciate it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Sugar-free jello, sugar-free pudding with low-fat milk? 

Not everybody uses nutrasweet, so this might not be a good fit for your DH


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Scotch eggs.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No artificial sweeteners. I can't have them, a couple make me extremely sick.
Had to google scotch eggs, oh wow, what a wonderful idea! Not so sure it would be a healthy snack but they sound like a wonderful breakfast or supper.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sardines, smoked oysters and fish steaks are all nutritious and easy to chew.

A pack of Ramen noodles with a couple of beaten eggs stirred in at the end makes a filling meal that is soft and takes less than 10 minutes to prepare. 

I like to add a little sesame oil and Sriracha to flavor it.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

There is nothing like the freshness of an apple. There have been a lot of times in our family when biting into an apple has not been possible because of dental or medical problems. So we grate the apple. With the peel or without. It may go a bit brown in colour but the taste is of a fresh apple and easy to chew or swallow.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Hard boiled eggs. We like to add peeled hard boiled eggs to leftover pickle juice, might want to wait for a bit if his gums are still open.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

yogurt, bananas, kiwis, some berries, applesauce (natural or homemade)...I have only a couple molars left myself (dental surgery disasters), so I hear your DH. definitely hard boiled eggs!! hope he heals well. nothing sucks worse than mouth stuff, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We make this all the time for a treat. It is easy and quick to make, its soft, and it's healthy.

Easy Peanut Butter Mug Cake


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You should not have posted that, it looks so good and sooooo easy and fast! The thought of that with almond butter or cashew butter and some nut chunks has me drooling. Can you imagine it with black walnut chunks and white chocolate on top?


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

One mans junk food is another man staple.
like chocolate cake,brownies,apple pie an ice cream 
but seriously After dental surgery I found a way to eat even steak, Fry the steak as normal and then run through a meat grinder then it taste like steak and not burger. Many other food even veggies can be prepared this way.


----------



## Composted (Aug 28, 2019)

Reduced Sodium V-8.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I love olives for snacks, they are very healthy. All sorts of egg dishes would be fantastic. Could he handle hard boiled or deviled eggs? I've found some sous vide egg bites at our local Yoke's that are really soft and tasty. It's challenging, good luck!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I made some hard boiled eggs in the electric pressure cooker last week. They were excellent. I told him I would make some soft boiled ones soon, maybe over the weekend. 

He has now graduated to eating more solid food, just has to chew it with the middle teeth not the back ones. But he still can't eat raw vegetables. Might have to try steaming some and putting ranch dressing on them after steaming. Not the greatest option but one we can both agree to. I might buy some California style vegetables when I go to the store next time.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> Hubby has had to have several molars removed and now has a hard time chewing. Dentures are in his not too distant future but I am having problems finding healthy snacks that he can eat. Grapes, apples, nuts and fresh crunchy vegetables are no longer an option. You can eat only so much hummus on whole grain crackers. If anyone has any ideas for better than junk food snacks I sure would appreciate it.
> Thanks in advance.


Creamy peanut butter and honey or maple syrup blended spreads easily on a ritz cracker, dip in milk to soften the cracker makes a great treat. Cottage cheese with pineapple tidbits. Steamed broccoli, cauliflower with cream sauce dip. All sorts of meat snacks too. Braunswager, ham slices, hot dogs etc. all sorts of seafoods. Shrimp, scallops, crab legs, etc are all easy gumming. I lost all my teeth, dentures drive me nuts. I can eat most things but nuts, carrot sticks and nacho chips still bite me. Once he heals a bit there are lots soft salads, potato, pasta, egg salad, tuna salad, stuffed tomato, chicken salad, then there's all kinds of goodies from our south of the border cousins. I can go through a pint of my home canned salsa on ritz crackers in one evening.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

1) too much sugar
4) too many carbs
5) need too many additives to make them taste good


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don’t snack.


----------



## Tommy Maldonado (5 mo ago)

As for me apples always work.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tommy Maldonado said:


> As for me apples always work.


You didn't read my original post. It said NO APPLES.


----------



## nellywilk (2 mo ago)

I love seaweed snacks and tofu. Both are very low calorie and taste great. 
Here there is another interesting article https://betterme.world/аrticles/clean-bulking-meal-plan/ about healthy eating and lifestyle. Sometimes things are much easier than we think they are when we are informed about them.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> You didn't read my original post. It said NO APPLES.


How about apple sauce? Historically when someone or something is no longer able to chew their food, it's time to go.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> How about apple sauce? Historically when someone or something is no longer able to chew their food, it's time to go.


Sauce is okay.

He's not that old. Just broke a lot of teeth because of the hype about removing his old silver fillings and replacing them with new silver fillings. The lead in the silver filling concern was a huge dental scam in the late 70's.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I like to take a spoonful of tuna, put it on a seaweed snack and then roll it up and eat it. Makes a good snack or lunch and it's easy to eat


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

RJ2019 said:


> I like to take a spoonful of tuna, put it on a seaweed snack and then roll it up and eat it. Makes a good snack or lunch and it's easy to eat


I wouldn't be kissing him if he ate that. I can't stand tuna breath. Salmon doesn't bother me as much and it's available in a can.

Thanks for the idea. I've never had seaweed. If I can find some I'll have to try it.


----------

